# Bike-Park TBD³



## Trialmobby (24. März 2009)

*Bike-Park TBD³*

  Hallo Bikefreunde, ich bin Robert und Vereinsvorsitzender des Radsportverein Spremberg NL e.V.(TBD³). In gemeinsamer Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Spremberg planen wir einen Bike-Park  mit folgenden Inhalt, Trialstrecken, Dirtline, Downhill, Cross, Northshore, Kinderstrecken und Campingplatz. Spremberg liegt zirka 30km von Cottbus entfernt und der Bike-Park liegt direkt an der Bundesstraße.
  Nun möchte ich eine Marktbefragung durchführen damit ich in meiner Präsentation, mit Interessenbereitschaft Argumenttieren kann.
  Beantwortet mir Folgende Fragen mit ja oder nein und schreibt mir welche Kategorien (zB. Trial )auf euch zutreffen.
  1.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Würden sie den Bike-Park nutzen?
  2.[FONT="]       [/FONT] Fahren sie Wettkämpfe?
  3.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Würden sie eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit nutzen?
  4.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Wäre eine Liftanlage ein wichtiger Aspekt für einen Bike-Park?
  5.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Würden sie zur Deutschen Meisterschaft nach Spremberg kommen?
  6.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Als Teilnehmer?
  7.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Als Zuschauer?
  8.[FONT="]       [/FONT] Sind sie in einem Verein? Wenn ja welcher ?
*Muster:* Trial 
  1.ja
  2. ja
  3. nein
  4. nein
  5. ja
  6. Teilnehmer 
  7. nein 
  8. ja TBD³ Radsportverein Spremberg NL e.V.
*Antworten bitte an [email protected] oder direkt im Forum beantworten.*
  Ich danke euch im Voraus für die schnelle Beantwortung meiner Fragen.
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Robert Schirm.


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2009)

trial:

1. ja 
2. noch nicht (wenn in spremberg was ist dann ja)
3. ja
4. nein
5. ja
6. eher nicht
7. ja
8. kein Radsportverein.

grüße aus berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (24. März 2009)

vorab: es gibt auch so eine umfragefunktion, weiß aber nicht wiem denke das düfte bei der Umfrage helfen

1) nein
2) nein
3) nein 
4) ja
5) ja
6) nein
7) ja
8) RSV Blau gelb Oberhausen 

ergänzug: 
1) pauschalaussage nicht möglich, aktuell nein
3) nein aber kommt eben auf die Umgebung an
4)  auf jeden Fall, wenn eine Downhillstrecke dabei ist gehts nicht anders


----------



## Thiemsche (24. März 2009)

1.) Ja
2.) Gelegentlich
3.) Ja
4.) Wenn Downhill dann Ja
5.) Ja
6.) Nein
7.) Ja
8.) Nein, Kein Verein

Ich wäre besonders an Trialmöglichkeiten interessiert.
Wird auch über nen Radverleih nachgedacht?
Dann wäre auch Downhill und Freeride interessant.
(Hab kein eigenes Bike für diese Bereiche)


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. März 2009)

1. ja
2. ja
3. ja
4. nein
5. ja
6. nein
7. ja
8. ja / TC Stadtlohn


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. März 2009)

1. Ja
2. Ja
3. Ja
4. Nein
5. Ja 
6. Ja
7. Nein
8. MSC Melsungen


----------



## suziheizer (24. März 2009)

1.ja
2.nein
3.nein
4.nein
5.ja
7.Zuschauer
8.nein

Huch, Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche Trialer in Spremberg?

Weil am Wochenende bin ich in Hoyerswerda und da is ja nu nich soviel los, und immer bis cottbus fahrn is auch teuerer spass.


----------



## trialstyleBLN (28. März 2009)

Trialmobby schrieb:


> *Bike-Park TBD³*
> 
> Hallo Bikefreunde, ich bin Robert und Vereinsvorsitzender des Radsportverein Spremberg NL e.V.(TBD³). In gemeinsamer Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Spremberg planen wir einen Bike-Park mit folgenden Inhalt, Trialstrecken, Dirtline, Downhill, Cross, Northshore, Kinderstrecken und Campingplatz. Spremberg liegt zirka 30km von Cottbus entfernt und der Bike-Park liegt direkt an der Bundesstraße.
> Nun möchte ich eine Marktbefragung durchführen damit ich in meiner Präsentation, mit Interessenbereitschaft Argumenttieren kann.
> ...


  klar würden wir zum fahrn kommen und wenn es übernachtunds möglichkeiten gäbe würden wir sie bestimmt nutzen 

trialstyle bln


----------



## Robart (18. Februar 2011)

Hey, sorry das ich das alte ding hier wieder ausgrabe, aber wollt mal fragen ob die ganze planung im sand verlaufen is bzw ob sie noch läuft?


----------



## Deleted 168372 (18. Februar 2011)

1) ja
2) ja
3) ja
4) ja (für downhill)
5) ja
6) ja
7) nein
8) MSC Melsungen


----------



## Bolzen01 (18. Februar 2011)

Trialmobby schrieb:


> *Bike-Park TBD³*
> 
> Hallo Bikefreunde, ich bin Robert und Vereinsvorsitzender des Radsportverein Spremberg NL e.V.(TBD³). In gemeinsamer Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Spremberg planen wir einen Bike-Park  mit folgenden Inhalt, Trialstrecken, Dirtline, Downhill, Cross, Northshore, Kinderstrecken und Campingplatz. Spremberg liegt zirka 30km von Cottbus entfernt und der Bike-Park liegt direkt an der Bundesstraße.
> Nun möchte ich eine Marktbefragung durchführen damit ich in meiner Präsentation, mit Interessenbereitschaft Argumenttieren kann.
> ...




ja
nein
ja
ja für mein demo8...
ja
nein
ja
nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (19. Februar 2011)

<.<

lest doch mal!

Erstellt 24.03.2009. Für alle die die aktuelle Jahreszahl nicht kennen: 2011!


----------



## Robart (19. Februar 2011)

Sorry aber hätt ja sein könn das die planung noch läuft. Hellsehen kann i nich...


----------



## Deleted 168372 (22. Februar 2011)

...:d


----------

